# ATEX Ex-Schutz



## wky (22 Mai 2008)

Gibt es irgendwelche Vorschriften, das ein E-Installateuer vor Arbeiten an einer Anlage, welche teilweise im Ex-Bereich ist, eine Schulung erhalten muss. Oder reicht eine innerbetriebliche Unterweisung. 

Einer unserer Kunden fordert diese Schulung. Konnte aber trotz intensiver Suche (Dekra, TÜV) keine solche Schulung für E-Installateure finden. 

Es werden nur Schulung für "Besondere Erfahrene Personen", welche die Prüfung und Beurteilung solcher Anlagen durchführen.


Danke für Eure Hilfe und Informationen


----------



## Nitrozin (26 Mai 2008)

Hi,

ein paar Informationen dazu findest du in der DIN EN 60079-17 (VDE 0165 Teil 10-1) und auf den Webseiten der BG.
Das der Anlagenbetreiber das von euch einfordert ist logisch, da er laut BetrSichV dazu verpflichtet ist. Die Angaben sind für die Erstellung des Ex-Schutz Dokuments für die Anlage erforderlich.
Wir haben die Lehrgänge an der techn. Akademie in Wuppertal gemacht und sind danach von unseren Vorgesetzten weisungsfrei gestellt worden.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Fredo (27 Mai 2008)

@ Nitrozin

verstehe ich das richtig, dass also ein E-Installateur keine Ex-geschützte Lampe im Ex-Bereich z. B. Zone 2 installieren darf?
Das wäre mir neu.
Schliesslich ist doch die Lampe geprüft und hat z. B. die PTB-Zulassung für den entsprechenden Bereich. Der Installateur muß also _nur_ die Errichtervorschriften einhalten.
Anders verhält es sich natürlich bei Änderungen / Instandsetzung einer Typgeprüften Anlage, die diese Zulassung hat.

Gruss,
FREDO


----------



## Nitrozin (28 Mai 2008)

moin,
das ist ein komplexes Thema seit Einführung der Betriebssicherheits-verordnung (BetrSichV).
Du darfst als Elektrofachkraft oder Monteur durchaus Geräte im Ex-Bereich montieren, aber nicht in Betrieb nehmen. Früher (vor 2003) machte der Untenhmer eine Errichterbescheinigung/Installationsbescheinigung nach ElexV, diese gibt es heute nicht mehr.
Die BetrSichV schreibt jetzt vor, das der Betreiber vor Erstinbetriebnahme, nach Instandsetzung oder Änderung der Anlage eine Prüfung durch eine zugelassene Überwachungsstelle bzw. befähigte Person durchführt.
Der schriftliche Nachweis dieser Prüfung ist verpflichtend für das Explosionsschutzdokument.
Wenn euer Auftraggeber eine solche Prüfung nicht selbst durchführen kann oder will, darf er diese Prüfung auch an einen Unternehmer delegieren. Der Unternehmer muß dann den schriftlichen Nachweis erbringen wer diese Prüfung durchführen darf bzw. befähigte Person ist.

Gruß Volker


----------



## AndreK (31 Mai 2008)

*Befähigte Person Ex-Schutz...*

... ich war im März im "Haus der Technik Essen" Thema "Befähigte Person Ex Schutz"... "ca 1100€ für 2 Tage!"

Aus der Birne heraus...

1. Die Befähigte Person ist die, die dazu ernannt wurde... die "Befähigung" legt der Ernenner fest. Alles in allem eine schwammige Gesetzeserklärung! Ich kann sie dir bei befarf mal abtippen... Befähigt sein kann ein Bäcker der die BetrSichV gelesen hat! Wenn der Betreiber der Anlage dafür unterschreibt und gerade steht!
2. Als Lieferant musst du, wenn gefordert, eine Ex Analyse als Dokument abgeben. Mehr nicht! Das ExSchutz Dokument und die Gefährdungsbeurteilung ist Ding des Betreibers der Anlage!
3. Als Installateur hälst du dich an die gesetzlichen Vorschriften bzw. annerkannten technischen Regeln, da gibt es keine Anforderungen an die "Person". Am Ende der Kette steht immer der Betreiber der Anlage! Der muß eine "befähigte Person" bennen aber selber dafür gerade stehen.

Siehe BetrSichV und deren Anhänge... gültig seit ca. 06/2003


----------

